# My mutated super babies



## MergeLeft (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok they're only normal mj plants but momma luvs them. I have been going on my first grow for awhile now, and I have been posting pictures in various threads & in the Gallery. I have a grow cabinet with a side for vegging & halide side for bloom, mostly in DWC, but I tried some in soil, so they're in there too.

I've never grown anything in hydro before- gotta be something great about it bcuz some seedlings of the same strain, same age were stuck 1 in soil, 1 in hydro and the hydro babies win.

Anyhow here are some more pics.:woohoo:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice n green, very healthy looking :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2007)

Beautiful MergeLeft!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 15, 2007)

WOW, your plants really look good, girl! I can not wait to hear your smoke report! How far along are your flowering plants?

Question...How is the odor so far? Do you use a carbon filter or any other odor eating thingy?


----------



## albasketball3424 (Jun 15, 2007)

i have the same system i think...bc northern lights
i just bought mine second hand and i am doing my first grow.  took a while to work out some kinks but my planets are going crazy now...


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Basketball, was it your post I saw waaay back inhere somewhere before I bought this system- it just had the website photo.

The odor control is a metal canister filled with carbon & cocoa fiber, fits on 2 screws mounted over the main exhaust. Only complaint so far about this system is that the filter costs $109 to replace, and I wish it were refillable. I'm gonna see if I can force it to be! :hitchair: 

Here are some pics from today without the halide on.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet! It is hard to tell how big your girls are but they look very good!

ODOR...So the filter seems to be doing it's job right now? If so, I am happy to hear that! As I have said before, you are a veg cycle ahead of me and I am sweating the odor I may run into...I have a carbon filter that I bought brand new and have yet to take it out of the plastic. I will install it into my ventalation system when the time comes, I figured there is no sense using it until it is odor I want to filter. My filter is roughly 17" in diameter and about 35" long, filled with 40lbs of carbon pellets...It is made to hook up to my 6' vortex fan. I hope this will be enough to control the odor for 8 plants in full flower? 

Yes, these filters are expensive too, I paid nearly $200 in all including shipping...I have been told they are only good for about a year or 2-3 grows!  

Can't wait to hear your smoke report...I will be sure to have a bib handy!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Sweet! It is hard to tell how big your girls are but they look very good!


 
Thank V! There is a ruler (orang/pink) next to my biggest plant in the 3d photo to the R- I'm keeping them short bcuz they can only get so tall in there. But that plant is honest to gosh 3' across tip of leaf to tip of leaf, and branching thick & plenty. 

I'll post more pics when I change the hydro on Monday. 

Early smoke report :giggle: my husband, over my advice, insisted on smoking the topped-off tops. He's a low-tolerance smiker, but he said it did nuthin 4 him. That's the adaptation that keeps these plants growing long enough to reproduce. YAY evolution!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 17, 2007)

i must say that the ladies have the green thumb. great job cant wait to see the finish product good luck. latter


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 18, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> The odor control is a metal canister filled with carbon & cocoa fiber, fits on 2 screws mounted over the main exhaust. Only complaint so far about this system is that the filter costs $109 to replace, and I wish it were refillable. I'm gonna see if I can force it to be!


 
My flightsuit is at the dry cleaners, but I'm posting the banner anyway! 

The filter worked great initially but these are some odiferous herbs & the smell was leaking, so I took the filter off, and was ready to saw a hole in it, then use duct tape to put it back together. Things worked out better than that.

It's a metal canister, pic below. I've spent enuf already, so I found the square-head screwdriver that fit in my husband's bottomless tool collection. Took off the top, and inside, it's a perforated metal cylinder in side another of the same. Inside was compressed activated charcoal, same stuff that I use in my aquarium canisters.

Dumped the old stuff out, refilled and put the lid back on. Total cost about $15 I would guess.  I guess all the DIY members here have taught me a thing or too.

More pics tomorrow. The plants are at least 3 inches taller than they were in the ruler shot and branching out & up like crazy.:farm:


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool, so the canister is working again?...I wonder if you could modify the box to except a larger filter? How long, in terms of weeks, months, did the original carbon filter work?

BTW- Sorry I did not see thew ruler! I was to busy drooling over the plant.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 21, 2007)

Since I last posted, I sexed the plants that were put into flower b/t June 10-15. 2 were M but :headbang2: the two biggest, Greenhouse The Doctor & Big Bang, were F (as were the ones in soil & the back- still waiting on the Sativa)  and they are sending up some many noded branches right through the canopy.

I replaced the bad boys with plants still going in the veg side of the box, and cut aspiring clones from one of the soil potted plants. The hydro plants are just so much bigger & healthier than their soil sibs. I'm sold on hydro now.

To make the size easier to see, the red dots mark the base, up one = 1'
up 2 = 2'. The gloved finger is pointing at the center of the topview on the center plant in the chamber. Another shot has the pink plastic ruler.

Got my tank of CO2 at the brewshop & I'm gonna set that up today.

Note on the *carbon filter*: only lasted a month, which has me thinking I should look into another method. Gonna read up in here on ozone, etc. Truth told, the smellier they get, the less thrilled I am with this method.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 21, 2007)

Those are some marvelous looking girls.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice little garden you have there.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Bombudpuffa and Runbyhemp- I've seen your posts, and coming from you, the :aok: is especially appreciated!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 25, 2007)

The oldest plants, Greenhouse The Doctor & Big Bang, went into flower June 7 & are budding up fast & furiously.The dark green buds are Mandala Sadhu, in soil, went in on June 12.There are 3 Sativa are pure Sativa, but that's all I know.

One shot has pool balls to show the base, 1' 2' & 3' marks.

Sorry, 1 shot of the overall cab is a duplicate.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looking Good!  

I can't wait to see how they all turn out...Especially the Mandala Sadhu!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Looking Good!
> 
> I can't wait to see how they all turn out...Especially the Mandala Sadhu!


 
Some more pics of this strain. The one in soil has been in flower now for 2 weeks; it could use a bigger pot, but I don't have the room. The baby buds are on that plant. I just moved another from where it has been vegging 6 weeks into flower. Don't know if it's F or not.

This strain has a really unusual dark green color, which I think shows up in these pics.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool...Do you ever wish you could hit "Fast Forward" on your plants growth?

I am always wishing I could with my plants and now I have the same feeling with yours! LOL!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 27, 2007)

Merge left, 

your grow looks great.  Hope mine turn out as well.
Im curious. can you give more details on your set up??
Size, lights?

thanks.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

Fast forward lol:  :bong:


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 3, 2007)

Greenhouse The Doctor & Big Bang have been in flower since June 7. One full plant pic, and many of the buds which are starting to fill in and up. One thing I have learned from this grow is to put fewer plants in the flower side of the box- these two and 2 more would really be enough. Pic #3 is Mandala Sadhu.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

they are looking awesome


----------



## Drugs Bunny (Jul 3, 2007)

Mouth Watering :aok:


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow Merge, Very nice


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

ooh, such pretty plants! beautiful mergeleft. Great job! keep up the good work and good luck!! i'll have to keep an eye on this.

~Burn One~
Deawyne


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 3, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Merge left,
> 
> your grow looks great. Hope mine turn out as well.
> Im curious. can you give more details on your set up??
> ...


 
Sure MrPuffAlot, I'd be happy to- as soon as the *Fourth of **July* is over, I'll post the details. All you guys, thanks for following my grow & the compliments. 

Just started some clones with a female plant I had no room for, I'll post some pics of them as well. 

Happy BBQ day everybody!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 8, 2007)

The cabinet about I am growing in (50" tall x 54" wide by 26" deep) has a side for vegging, another for blooming. Both have DWC setups with pump driven drip feeds to each plant for flushing. 
The _Veg tub _is 3-gal, with an ELITE 799 airpump and 2 12" airstones, and is lit 18/6 by a 125 watt fluorescent, self-ballasted grow lamp.  
The Bloom tub has 12 places for 3 inch pots in a 10-gal tub, with an ELITE 802 pumping 4 12" stones. During a power outage I put 3 more airpumps with a total of 4 6" stones in and just left them.The light is a 400 watt HPS set for 12/12. I have been looking at the bloom side & thinking I might add some more light, but my money has to catch up to my techno-lust for that to happen.
There is a CO2 Regulator and internal control that releases on a timer but the goofy beer brew place I went to only had lame 5 lb tanks, so I put one on & it is out already & I haven't hooked it up again yet.
The nutes and stuff are: Advanced SensiGrow A & B; SensiBloom A & B; Voodoo Juice (roots); Advanced VitaBoost; Dr. Hornby's BigBud, Carboload, and Tarantula, and Overdrive. I have pH at 5.6 (I know, higher is recommended depending on what you read) which I monitor with an OAKTON Waterproof pH tester & adjust with a liquid pH "down" product made for aquariums.
The clones were razored off at a 45 degree angle, dunked in CLONE IT gel, and (because I'm an optimist) popped into 4" rockwool pre-soaked in a weak solution of the veg nutrients. 4 are a week old, and 2 (from the biggest plants in bloom, GREENHOUSE strains) were popped in yesterday. They are under a dome, misted maybe twice a day. So far so good.

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR LOOKING IN ON MY SCIENCE PROJECT!:heart:


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 8, 2007)

I WENT OUT AND CHECKED MINE 2NITE GOT TORN UP BY BRIAR PATCHES BUT WHEN I GOT THERE IT WAS WORTH IT ALL!THEY ARE DOING GRAEAT!!BUT A MALE POLLUNATED SOME OF MY BEST,GUESS ILL HAVE SEEDS FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!PARTY ON,ROCK ON AS dewayne would say!!!!nice grow!!!!


----------



## Nik Peace (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey there.  Plants look great.  How's the smell situation?


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 8, 2007)

woohoo  those are lookin fan-freakin-tastic!! that is about a deep, dark green aint it? very lush lookin... *high five* excellent work


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 15, 2007)

*Thanks for checking them out people**!* 

Windows lost a file last week & I let it be till today, came back and saw "2666:evil:  posts since your last visit" YIKES and OMEN? My 2 big plants r heading into the last couple of weeks are doing excellent, *more pictures as soon as I get the rest of my crap installed.*

420check420 the dark green is really striking, I think the greenest is Mandala Sadhu- I have a pic I have not edited for post yet that has the dark green on top of the conventional color- it will be up. Nik Peace, on the smell, it's doing Ok on a couple of changes on the charcoal filter, but I think if more plants were in the really sticky phase, I'd have to augment the built-in filter. Daytripper watch for the nettles- much worse than brambles- but that would be worth it too.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 16, 2007)

More buds-in-formation pics from week 6 in flower; strains are hydro-grown GREENHOUSE in the first 2 shots (which, I see after posting, are the SAME- sorry); the third is of MANDALA SADHU, in soil.

CLONE REPORT: roots emerged from the 4" rockwool on 5 of my clones. I was expecting some to croak! That's why there are 2 in one cube. All together, I moved 5 clones into the DWC tub yesterday.

The clones from the Greenhouse plants and the Mandala Sadhu are still under the dome.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful, i am going to try the clone thing also when my plants get bigger, hope i have the success you are having.
tcbud


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, your plants are the shiz!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*May i say your ladies are coming right along and looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up. Mucho GREEN MOJO your way.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 16, 2007)

:holysheep:  your plants are looking awsome.  cant wait for your finish product so u can tell us how great it taste smells and how good it feels to smoke your own. lol well good luck see ya around peace


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 18, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> :holysheep: your plants are looking awsome. cant wait for your finish product so u can tell us how great it taste smells and how good it feels to smoke your own.


 
I broke down and piched a lower bud & it felt GREAT to smoke my own (especially since I didn't have anyone else's! :hubba: ). The Greenhouse strains are already a pretty heavy couch-lock inducing impact. One plant has trichomes pretty much opaque, and pistils going brown. 

Another week or two and :bong1: if I dissapear for a few days, you guys will know where I have gone!


----------



## KBOMB (Jul 19, 2007)

Thats looking very nice... your about 3 weeks ahead of me and i guess ill be watching you as well.:hubba: , lol. Cant wait to see what they turn out like. 

Cheers...
Kbomb..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 19, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> I broke down and piched a lower bud & it felt GREAT to smoke my own (especially since I didn't have anyone else's! :hubba: ). The Greenhouse strains are already a pretty heavy couch-lock inducing impact. One plant has trichomes pretty much opaque, and pistils going brown.
> 
> Another week or two and :bong1: if I dissapear for a few days, you guys will know where I have gone!


 
MJ heaven.... and the frig...


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been wondering if you were still posting, i have not seen any posts from you in a few months. I hope you are allright.  I imagine you are doing more than just pinching a bit off a bud now, smoking your harvest i mean.
good growing
and again, 
hoping you are well,
tcbud


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 3, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> I broke down and piched a lower bud & it felt GREAT to smoke my own (especially since I didn't have anyone else's! :hubba: ). The Greenhouse strains are already a pretty heavy couch-lock inducing impact. One plant has trichomes pretty much opaque, and pistils going brown.
> 
> Another week or two and :bong1: if I dissapear for a few days, you guys will know where I have gone!


 

thats what happened to me, but grow seasons over now so i just sit back and smoke my ladies. got a few beans from rachel and suzy so next year i get to have it again. along with a few new ones too.

good job, and good luck 

Fire it up

KT


----------

